# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Vatana dönüşte facia

## bozok

*Vatana dönüşte facia 7 üLü*

  
*BULGARİSTAN’ın Svilengrad kenti yakınlarında meydana gelen feci kazada Almanya’dan yurda dönmekte olan gurbetçilerin bulunduğu minibüsteki 1’i çocuk, 7 kişi hayatını kaybetti. Kazaya karışan Sırp otobüsünün sürücüsü ile kaza yapan minibüse çarpan başka bir gurbetçiye ait araçtaki 3 Türk de yaralandı.*

*7 gurbetçiyi taşıyan minibüs, Bulgaristan’da otobüsle çarpıştı*


*Vatana 5 kala feci kaza*

Lübimets ile Svilengrad kasabası arasında Sırp otobüsüyle kafa kafaya çarpışan minibüste bulunan Büyükkılıçoğlu ailesinden 1’i çocuk 6 kişi ve Soner Kılıç vatan topraklarına kısa bir süre kala can verdi

*Cenazeler yol kenarında*
ALMANYA’dan Türkiye’ye gitmek üzere Bulgaristan’dan transit geçiş yapan Alman plakalı minibüs dün sabah 06.15’te karşı yönden gelen Sırp otobüsüyle çarpıştı. Feci kazada, otobüsün şoförü ve kazaya karışan diğer bir Türk otomobilindeki 3 kişi yaralandı. Ceset torbalarına konan cenazeler uzun süre yol kenarında bekletildi. 

*Yakınlarına ulaşılamadı*
TüRKİYE’nin Filipe Başkonsolosluğu’ndan edinilen bilgiye göre ölenlerin isimleri şöyle: Memiş Büyükkılıçoğlu (49), Kezban Büyükkılıçoğlu (45), Murat Büyükkılıçoğlu (18), Uğurcan Büyükkılıçoğlu (11), üzlem Büyükkılıçoğlu (22), Abdülsamet Büyükkılıçoğlu (19). Yetkililer, ölenlerin yakınlarına ulaşılmaya çalışıldığını söylediler.

Sırp plakalı otobüsü kullanan Zoran İskaoviç de yaralı olarak hastaneye kaldırıldı. 



*04/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

